# PS4 Launched in NA, Euro Launch 29th



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 10, 2013)

Out of curiosity, is anyone else getting one on launch or are you waiting? I know I'm pretty excited and cannot wait for Friday to get here sooner. Battlefield 4, Assassin's Creed IV, and Killzone Shadow Fall are some of the big name games I plan on picking up (already have my copy of Shadow Fall).


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes, when I can afford it. So next year maybe.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 14, 2013)

WOO PLAYSTATION 4. I want Infamous.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 15, 2013)

Picked mine up today! Got Killzone: Shadow Fall, Battlefield 4, Assassin's Creed IV, and Need for Speed: Rivals. Will be (attempting) to stream some Battlefield 4 here if anyone is interested.


----------



## locker (Nov 15, 2013)

just got mine and hooking it up now


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 15, 2013)

locker said:


> just got mine and hooking it up now



Nice! What did you pick up?


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 15, 2013)

What's going on with the top of the Bell Tree Forums? I'm seeing some Playstation Move Joysticks.


----------



## locker (Nov 15, 2013)

AC black flag


----------



## BananaMan (Nov 15, 2013)

I'll probably end up waiting a year or two until all the kinks have been ironed out and maybe a price drop. The common RROD and YLOD issues with the first couple models of last generation's consoles made me really cautious about jumping the gun and getting the new ones right away. Plus, there really aren't any PS4 games announced that I'm really "OMG MUST HAVE" about yet.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm waiting because I don't buy consoles at launch anymore. I refuse to buy into the hype and then have the console sit there later gathering dust and not being used. This only happened once (the original Wii) even though I've been gaming for about 25 years, but it still bothered me enough that I don't do it anymore. There has to be at least a handful of games I want *and* at least 1 price drop. 

That being said, I'll buy it eventually. I have owned every other Playstation, with the exception of the Vita (Vita *still* doesn't have enough games for me to justify buying it).


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 16, 2013)

3DSfan134 said:


> What's going on with the top of the Bell Tree Forums? I'm seeing some Playstation Move Joysticks.


I'm pretty sure that was Jub's doing.  I like it. Just need to change the name to the lonely playstation board home to Tom.



locker said:


> AC black flag


Download any of the free to play games?



BananaMan said:


> I'll probably end up waiting a year or two until all the kinks have been ironed out and maybe a price drop. The common RROD and YLOD issues with the first couple models of last generation's consoles made me really cautious about jumping the gun and getting the new ones right away. Plus, there really aren't any PS4 games announced that I'm really "OMG MUST HAVE" about yet.


YLOD wasn't terribly widespread as RROD I think, but I can understand that reasoning. So far there's been some DOA PS4s and a few issues so far but overall I'm enjoying my experience. 



DJStarstryker said:


> I'm waiting because I don't buy consoles at launch anymore. I refuse to buy into the hype and then have the console sit there later gathering dust and not being used. This only happened once (the original Wii) even though I've been gaming for about 25 years, but it still bothered me enough that I don't do it anymore. There has to be at least a handful of games I want *and* at least 1 price drop.
> 
> That being said, I'll buy it eventually. I have owned every other Playstation, with the exception of the Vita (Vita *still* doesn't have enough games for me to justify buying it).


The Wii was quite boring for awhile and it didn't help that the only games that came out for a while was minigames. At least there was a backlog of titles for me to play on handhelds and older consoles. 

Respectfully disagree with the Vita bit, there's plenty of great Vita titles.  Maybe not physically but there is plenty on the digital side of things with more coming. Tearaway next week for example.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm going to get my PS4 on Black Friday with some game. I just don't know which game to get......recommendations?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 17, 2013)

3DSfan134 said:


> I'm going to get my PS4 on Black Friday with some game. I just don't know which game to get......recommendations?



Well I'm digging Battlefield 4, Killzone, and Need for Speed. ACIV plays it safe and fun too. Truthfully I've enjoyed some of the digital titles more than them. Sound Shapes and Blacklight is great.


----------



## Revan654 (Nov 17, 2013)

3DSfan134 said:


> I'm going to get my PS4 on Black Friday with some game. I just don't know which game to get......recommendations?



If you can find one, Killzone, ACIV, Need for Speed & if your like sport games NBA 2k14.

Stay away from battlefield until Dice/EA fixes it. BF4 is broken on every platform. 

-------------

Just finished Killzone last night, the detail & graphics are amazing in it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 19, 2013)

Battlefield 4 is fun when you stick to MP. SP will leave you miserable and usually anything above 32 players (hell 20 really) will have servers crashing. They've rolled out MP server patches that might have improved it but I can't be for sure.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm waiting till my birthday next year to get it.  Definitely something to look forward to.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 28, 2013)

Bumping this thread back up as tonight/already it's the European launch for PS4. Any Europeans getting it tonight/tomorrow?


----------



## VillageDweller (Nov 28, 2013)

Tom said:


> Bumping this thread back up as tonight/already it's the European launch for PS4. Any Europeans getting it tonight/tomorrow?



I'll be getting it.

in a year or two when it's cheaper ok


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 28, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> I'll be getting it.
> 
> in a year or two when it's cheaper ok



I wouldn't expect some price drop next year, but two years from now seems reasonable I guess.


----------



## locker (Dec 2, 2013)

Is Need 4 speed good,I have been thinking of getting it or Mario


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 3, 2013)

locker said:


> Is Need 4 speed good,I have been thinking of getting it or Mario



People are claiming it's one of the better next gen games, I've personally not had enough time to try it out myself. Honestly, it'd have to be pretty hard to screw up racing games.


----------



## locker (Feb 9, 2014)

Are you playing Outlast?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 17, 2014)

locker said:


> Are you playing Outlast?



I've downloaded it but have not started it yet. Been mostly playing handhelds instead of my consoles.


----------



## Geraldo (Feb 17, 2014)

Call of Duty: Ghosts - PlayStation 4

A new Call of Duty Universe. The next generation of multiplayer.
I'm buy from amazon..


----------

